
How 'Lofi Hip Hop Radio to Relax/Study To' Became a YouTube Phenomenon - smacktoward
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/594b3z/how-lofi-hip-hop-radio-to-relaxstudy-to-became-a-youtube-phenomenon
======
chewz
> a stark contrast from the algorithmic mandates handed down by Spotify or
> Apple Music.

Good point. I am getting fed up with 'curated' playlists feed down my throst
by Spotify and Apple (less so by Google). It all comes to common lowest
denominator and I am desperately looking for something fresh.

~~~
shanghaiaway
That's why I only find and listen to music on YouTube, mainly from creators
like those in the article

